# Hot Audi S4 Hillclimb car!



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

This is a Hillclimb car that races in the UK. A 2004 Audi S4 with a Biturbo modified 4.2 V8! Sounds wonderful! and looks mean!
http://www.audihillclimb.net
















Video: http://www.audihillclimb.net/m...n.mpg


----------



## G-60_Turbo (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Hot Audi S4 Hillclimb car! (lappies)*

The sound of an Audi V8, like no other!











_Modified by G-60_Turbo at 11:58 PM 10-19-2007_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Hot Audi S4 Hillclimb car! (G-60_Turbo)*

I like them wheels!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice


----------



## s4racing06 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Hot Audi S4 Hillclimb car! (lappies)*

Audi 2.7 TT More power, less wieght and sounds even better.
http://media.audiworld.com/2006/duryea_start.avi


----------

